# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  chi mi spiega la malattia in questa busta paga?

## 61842

come da titolo...
non capisco le due voci "indennità malattia" e "malattia inps 50%"...
la dipendente è rimasta assente per malattia venerdì 4, lened' 7 e martedì 8 febbraio.

----------


## LORENZAM

Una e' int. Malattia (e paga la ditta) , non indennita', poi la voce inps 50% e' l'indennita' inps dal 4° giorno.
I primi 3 giorni sono di carenza ma dipende dal ccnl (alcuni cccnl non pagano i primi 3 giorni se la malattia non supera i 7 giorni, , in questo caso sembra non spettino. Quindi 4-5-6- (i primi 3 gg si chiamano carenza) e invece i giorni 7-8 sono  pagati al 50% inps e il resto integrato dalla ditta.
Ciao

----------


## abab

Il cedolino paga è molto "bruttino" e si capisce poco.
Dalle paghe tabellari che vedo mi sembra il ccnl degli Studi probfessionali, apprendista 36 mesi, livello attuale 5.
Questo contratto non prevede limitazioni per il pagamento della carenza, e quindi strano che manchi la voce.
Altra possibilità teorica da valutare per l'assenza della carenza, è il caso di ricaduta, ma in tal caso avrei seri dubbi sulle 2 voci uscite.
Per valutare la correttezza della voce Inps servirebba conoscere la quota media, e verificare il calcolo della stessa sulla retribuzione del mese precedente.
In sostanza senza altri elementi, non si può controllare nulla. 
Buon Lavoro

----------


## LORENZAM

Si hai ragione abab, la paga e' degli studi prof. Liv. 5 app. Prof. E infatti la malattia se superiore a 3 gg dovrebbe avere la carenza al 100% e poi i gg dal 4 al 20 al 33% int. Ditta.

----------


## Donatocdl

> Il cedolino paga è molto "bruttino" e si capisce poco.

  Tra l'altro non sono indicate neanche le presenze del dipendente.... :EEK!:

----------


## LORENZAM

ma anche il mio programma al dipendente da solo il cedolino e poi il libro unico viene stampato per la ditta.. non c'e' obbligo per il dipendente di dare il libro unico..

----------


## 61842

> Il cedolino paga è molto "bruttino" e si capisce poco.
> Dalle paghe tabellari che vedo mi sembra il ccnl degli Studi probfessionali, apprendista 36 mesi, livello attuale 5.
> Questo contratto non prevede limitazioni per il pagamento della carenza, e quindi strano che manchi la voce.
> Altra possibilità teorica da valutare per l'assenza della carenza, è il caso di ricaduta, ma in tal caso avrei seri dubbi sulle 2 voci uscite.
> Per valutare la correttezza della voce Inps servirebba conoscere la quota media, e verificare il calcolo della stessa sulla retribuzione del mese precedente.
> In sostanza senza altri elementi, non si può controllare nulla. 
> Buon Lavoro

  esatto, è la busta paga di un'apprendista in uno studio professionale...
non ci sono state ricadute. 
come faccio per: "Per valutare la correttezza della voce Inps servirebba conoscere la quota media, e verificare il calcolo della stessa sulla retribuzione del mese precedente." :Confused:  
non è che i 3 giorni di cerenza non sono indicati in una voce distinta ma sono computati nella voce "retribuzione"?...infatti sono segnati 21 giorni ( e mezzo)...quando i lavorati sono indicati 17 gg...

----------


## 61842

> Tra l'altro non sono indicate neanche le presenze del dipendente....

  le presenze sono indicate in un foglio a parte, conservate nel libro unico....
quella che ho mostrato è quella per il dipendente...

----------


## LORENZAM

esatto bisognerebbe sapere la quota media.. 
i giorni ad un mensilizzato pero' dovrebbero essere 26...
quindi 21,50 + 0,50 rol + 2 gg carenza 100% (4-5) e poi 2 giorni una voce assenza malattia almeno figurativa con l'integrazione ditta per i 2 giorni al 33% (7-8) +  indennita' inps 50% per i giorni 7-8.. non capisco se nella voce integrazione ci possa essere la carenza ma non mi sembra perche' dovrebbe essere 39,20 x 2 gg + 2 integrazione e farebbe gia'  di piu' di 58,38..

----------


## 61842

non è 33% ma 25%...
contratto studi professionali consilp 
ma poi, con la malattia che inizia di venerdì, per la carenza si conta anche sabato e domenicha che non sono lavorativi?

----------


## fra_fra_ncesca

> non è 33% ma 25%...
> contratto studi professionali consilp 
> ma poi, con la malattia che inizia di venerdì, per la carenza si conta anche sabato e domenicha che non sono lavorativi?

  
Se tu di solito lavori dal lunedì al venerdì la carenza dovrebbe esserti pagata solo per venerdì (sabato e domenica non sono lavorativi quindi cmq non percepiresti alcuna retribuzione), e secondo me fa parte dell' importo indicato dalla voce indennità ditta insieme a quello dovuto per integrare l' indennità a carico inps. Non riesco a capire perchè la percentuale di RMG a carico dell' inps sia al 50% invece che il 33% e non mi torna la mensilizzazione del cedolino: 21,5 gg lavorati,0,5gg di permessi, 2gg integrazione inps 50% e 1 giorno di carenza (compresa nella voce indennità ditta) mi risultano 25 gg ma dovrebbero esserne 26.
E' un pò stranino!

----------


## LORENZAM

scusa.. non sono d'accordo.. il mensilizzato (come e' ovvio sia questo dip..) e' pagato su 26 gg quindi il sabato e' compreso nella carenza anche se non lavorato..) l'inps e' giusto che sia al 50% ed e' un'indennita'.. la ditta ha l'integrazione al 33%...

----------


## 61842

perchè 33%?
prendo dal ccnl su tuttolavoro oro on line: 
"Art. 28 
(Trattamento economico)  
(Vedi Protocollo d'intesa in nota)  
Le retribuzioni degli apprendisti risultano così costituite:  
a) paga base tabellare conglobata del livello di riferimento: 
- agli apprendisti del III livello spetta il 75% della paga base tabellare per i primi 10 mesi; l'83% per i 10 mesi successivi e il 90% per i rimanenti mesi; 
- agli apprendisti del IV livello super e del IV livello spetta il 75% della paga base tabellare per i primi 8 mesi; l'83% per i successivi 8 mesi; il 90% per i rimanenti mesi;  
b) *malattia* ed infortunio  
In caso di malattia *agli apprendisti verrà corrisposta una indennità pari al 100% (cento per cento) della retribuzione giornaliera per i primi 3 (tre) giorni; pari al 25% (venticinque per cento) della retribuzione giornaliera per i giorni dal 4° (quarto) al 20° (ventesimo)*; pari al 33% (trentatre per cento) della retribuzione giornaliera per i giorni dal 21° (ventunesimo) al 180° (centottantesimo)."

----------


## LORENZAM

si quello e' per il vecchio apprendistato ma per il professionalizzante e' il 33% dal 4 al 20 giorno e 45% dal 21 al 180.

----------


## rosselladibenedetto

Si si contano, quindi in sostanza c'e solo un giorno di carenza

----------


## 61842

ma quindi il dettaglio / scomposizione delle voci non mi torna...neanche i giorni...

----------

